# cherry shrimp



## endlerman (Jun 30, 2005)

I recently acquired a dozen cherry shrimp, and doggone it, I can't find hardly anything on the do's and don't of raising them. I think two or three of them are carrying eggs -at least they appear to be. Can anyone turn me on to some good reading material on the subject or just chime right in with personal experiences. Matt, I think you had them at one time -didn't you? What do they eat? Do they like well lit tanks? What are the best proportions of shrimp to gal. of water?


----------



## CrownMan (Sep 12, 2005)

They have eaten anything I have put in the tank. From finely ground flake food, fd brine shrimp, Algae Tablets, Sinking Tables and Lightly Blanched Zucchini slices (10 seconds microwaved in a damp paper towel).

All my shrimp are in 3 dedicated shrimp only tanks heavily planted. I do 30 percent water changes weekly to keep nitrates down. All filter intakes have sponges covering the openings. A few still manage to get into the aqua clear power filters.

I have them in lowlight and highlight tanks from 85 shrimp in my 20 gallon to 150 in each of my 10 gallon tanks. I give a bunch away when they get overcrowded. I am currently moving some to a new 30 gallon heavily planted tank that will eventually house otos, cardinals or rasboras and some small cories. All Shrimp tanks are non co2 but I dose the high light ones with EI and Excel. Shrimp don't seem to care. Temps are 75 to 82.

P.S. They breed like rabbits.

Mike


----------



## Burks (May 25, 2006)

Link to Cherry Shrimp Breeding.

Good luck.


----------



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

I thnk Crownman and Burks pretty much have it covered. These guys will breed like rabbits and they are pretty hardy also.


----------



## ctmpwrdcamry (May 23, 2005)

Once you breed them, i could give some a good home. [smilie=u:


----------



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

ctmpwrdcamry said:


> Once you breed them, i could give some a good home. [smilie=u:[/quote]
> 
> Yep, I've got a few 10g tanks that could use some shrimpies


----------



## JRJ (Feb 9, 2005)

Make sure you put a prefilter sponge on your filter intake.

Russ


----------



## molurus73 (Apr 15, 2005)

Did you really say "*shrimpies*"? [smilie=l:


----------

